

Cubic 2048 - halegge
https://kshitij-banerjee.github.io/Cubiks-2048/

======
russ519
This is brilliant! I recently became addicted to 2048 and this quite literally
takes it to another dimension. Would love to see this as a mobile app!

~~~
kshitij-dce
Hi, This was mostly done for my own learning purposes.. But, somebody 'has'
created an android and an iphone version of it. Feel free to enjoy those on
your phone! and Thanks for the appreciations. :)

------
n0body
left and up over and over nearly won it for me.

good idea, but it's not as fun as 2048.

~~~
kshitij-dce
:-) nearly will not work much. I've simulated that well and never has it
really completed the game. I agree that 2048 is more intuitive to play and can
be more fun. Thanks.

